# Blue Roan Male ~ Staffordshire / South East



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: PM Nim or email [email protected]
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Staffordshire, but transport can be arranged
Number of groups:1

Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Rat
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approximately 4 months
Name(s): Henry
Colours: Blue roan
Neutered: N/A
Reason for rehoming: Missexed by pet store
Temperament: Extremely friendly and playful.
Medical problems: None known, though his mate who is probably his sister has no eyes; so he may also have unseen congenital issues
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Can be arranged

Other: He was given up because he'd been bought as a 'female' but fairly obviously isn't, and his mate was pregnant. He is now alone. I was planning to match him with one of his sons when they're old enough, but that will be in five weeks time, and he is desperate for company NOW. He adores people. He likes to groom you; he nibbles when doing so, so if you're nervous of teeth he may not be the rat for you, though I emphasize he does NOT bite. He is very playful; it takes me between half an hour and an hour, twice a day to wear him out.

I'm looking for someone who has a small group of boys they can integrate him with; someone who is used to and confident in introducing rats to each other. Preferably someone who gives their rats a lot of time too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi nim its amy from itwor.remy the blue rat.

would love to take this boy on but already have 3 four moth old boys in a freddy 2 cage so no room really.

oh well hope he finds a lovely home he's gorgeous.

amy


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww, I would love to but I don't have any transport and I have no idea how to intro older rats (as in not kits) because I have two boys who are 6 months old. Also I only have a Jenny Cage and I have already booked two of Akai's boys when they are born. If I had a bigger cage I would so have him !


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks guys  Please think of him lots ... he's desperate for friends.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh I love the sound of him... but then again i do have a soft spot for roans. I wonder if Boyrat would get on with him.... I know the babies would.... Hmmmm...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Nim... long time no squeak  
I was a member of Bev's rat group a few years ago and she had some rat from me! Is her group still going?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi Nim... long time no squeak
> I was a member of Bev's rat group a few years ago and she had some rat from me! Is her group still going?


Is that the Bev who lives in Croydon? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Have a look see Red 

Ooooo Sue .. which Sue are you?? We've had and lost a couple lol. Yes, we're still going, and mostly all still there (except people called Sue lol). And yes, it's Bev from Croydon Red lol.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nim said:


> Ooooo Sue .. which Sue are you??


Bev had some lovely rats from me a few years ago including a Double Rex, came down to Portsmouth to get her. Think she'll remember that


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Bev had some lovely rats from me a few years ago including a Double Rex, came down to Portsmouth to get her. Think she'll remember that


Yep she does; that was Sophie apparantly. Sophie was lovely (I met her many times).


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

I could have him, but if only I can talk my mom around as I miss my ratties, and if I get him my mom will feel sorry for him and get him a friend....hhhmmmm....


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol. I'd rather he went to a house that already has a couple of rattie boys for him to be friends with so as to guarantee companions.

I can imagine you missing rats. They're kind of unique as pets go.


----------

